# Wrist Shots: BR01 & BR03 and List Wrist Size!



## powerband

B&R owners, please post _*WRIST SHOTS*_ of your the *BR01* or *BR03* and indicate _*your wrist size*_!

Use your Leica M9 camera or your dirty cell phone pictures, but please share this data!

I believe this will help all potential future owners of B&R watches in choosing the right model for them! Your data here will be useful!

1) B&R Watch model
2) Wrist size

Thank you kindly!


----------



## simoncudd

I've posted plenty of wrist shots!!!
I have a lean and skinny 6.5' wrist!!

.....but here you go!!!
BR01 (46mm)









BR02 (44mm)









BR03 (42mm)









WW1 *proto (45mm)









Vintage (41mm)









BRS (39mm)









....I hope that's what you are looking for?!!!


----------



## powerband

YES!
Thank you!

My wrist is 6.5 also.
The 46mm in steel (in the first pic) does not look ridiculous at all -- in fact, it looks great!
Why do I keep imagining the BR01 will look exaggerated on a small wrist?

Thanks,


----------



## marcdelro

1)


















2) 6.5 wrist to.


----------



## Reese's TimePieces

1) BR 01-92 Heritage (46mm) 
2) 7.5 inch wrist

*







*


----------



## katiedaddy

My wrist is 6.25"

BR 01-92 (46mm)










BR 02 (44mm), I should also say that this was one of the best looking watches I've ever owned.


----------



## rockin'ron

46mm on an 8 in wrist


----------



## ayn

BR03. 6.25" wrist.


----------



## sf_loft

BR03-51 GMT 
Wrist size: 17cm = 6.69"


----------



## Mhdrhd

hi. I'm a way late from realising B&R is a nice watch  I'm in dilemma choosing BR 03-92 or BR01-92. 42 mm or 46 mm. This is my first B & R an I want make it right. I have 6.55 inch /17 cm wrist .Hope the owner of B & R could help me.


----------



## Laparoscopic Yoda

Mhdrhd said:


> hi. I'm a way late from realising B&R is a nice watch  I'm in dilemma choosing BR 03-92 or BR01-92. 42 mm or 46 mm. This is my first B & R an I want make it right. I have 6.55 inch /17 cm wrist .Hope the owner of B & R could help me.


I also have a 6.5 inch wrist and chose the BR03-92 since the BR01s were just too large. Plus a square watch wears larger than a round one, so even a 42mm BR03 will give you that big watch look.

Here's mine. I think the size is just right.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhdrhd

I think so 42 mm is fit my wrist well. Actually I had try once BR03-92 but on the leather strap, the ss model. It feel good. nowadays , I'm only wearing round watches within 42-45mm. I'll try once again the BR03-92 hope to decide soon . maybe I had always estimate the 42 mm is small but it is difference with the square shape B & R I think.


----------



## 1watchaholic

Wrist size 7.5...


----------



## tomatoes

simoncudd said:


> I've posted plenty of wrist shots!!!
> I have a lean and skinny 6.5' wrist!!
> 
> .....but here you go!!!
> BR01 (46mm)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BR02 (44mm)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BR03 (42mm)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WW1 *proto (45mm)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage (41mm)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BRS (39mm)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....I hope that's what you are looking for?!!!


Double-like..no wait..triple like!!!


----------



## omegagmt

Wrist 6.75"
BR03-92 Heritage 42mm









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wacobipe

BR03-94 on a 7.25" wrist


----------



## Steve34

BR01 on 7" Wrist 
Go big or go home I reckon 

️BR01-92 Steel, BR02-92 Steel


----------

